# Reseau et Rsync

## spOOwn

je commencerai par dire que je suis tres content de pouvoir enfin poster sur le forum...mon compte etais  inactive et j'attendais de le reactiver!! j'espere que le forum me plaira beaucoup  :Smile: 

donc j'aurais deux questions a vous poser :

- j'ai donc installé la gentoo, et apres le login en root, mon reseau ne marche plus, a l'install tout va bien, il le detecte bien...

mais au demarrage sur le HD , je vois une ligne du genre, eht0 no such device...comment ca se fait ??

- concernent les server rsync, y a t il moyen d'en choisir un plus pres de chez soi, j'en ai trouve un mais je ne sais pas si il faut mettre de repertoire d'entre specifique dans le fichier make.conf ?? en faites, c rsync sur belnet, si quelqu'un est de belgique, et qu'il a configure ce serveur... j'ai vu qu''il y avait un rsync...

merci pour tous et vive la gentoo !!!

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Pour ce qui est du réseau, il faut que tu n'oublies pas de cherger le module au démarrage. Soit tu le fais manuellement (modprobe nom_module_reseau), soit tu suis ce qui est indiqué dans la doc : 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml#doc_chap22.

----------

## spOOwn

et bien, en faites, il est mis qu'on doit charger le module reseau si je l'ai fais comme ca a l'install au debut, mais je n'ai pas eu a le faire, ma carte reseau a ete detecté , en bref lors de l'install je n'ai pas du faire modprobe XXX pr la carte reseau...donc je n'ai rien dans le fichier /etc/modules.autoload , est ce normal ??

sinon pour etre plus precis, voila d'autre renseignements :

- j'ai bien effectue la commande : rc-update add net.eth0 default a l'install

-mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net se presente comme ca : 

 # bla bla bla 

 # bla bla bla

 # bla bla bla

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

 # et tout le sont des commentaires... 

 #

- mon fichiers /etc/hosts se presente comme ca : 

127.0.0.1         localhost

192.168.0.2      pills007.walibi.org pills007

- mon fichiers /etc/hostname se presente comme ca :

pills007.walibi.org

je suis sur le cable au cas si ca expliquerais quelque chose...

- pour le fichier /etc/hostname et /etc/hosts les pills007... sont nom pris au hasard bien sur... mais est ce que dans /etc/hosts avant pills007 doit etre mon adresse ip ???

- et ds le fichier net , est ce que (iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0") doit posser mon ip et tout le reste ???

on m'as dis peut etre que comme j'etias sur le cable, je devais choisir la ligne dhcpcd je pense... et passer des parametre a dhcp mais je ne sais pas lesquels !!!!

si vous sauriez m'aider, car j'ai deja essaye plein de chose, et je commence vraiment a patauger ...

merci d'avance !!

----------

## spOOwn

n'hésiter pas a me demander plus de renseignements, si je n'ai pas été tres clair...

----------

## spOOwn

voila j'ai enfin trouvé, vous aviez raison, j'avais oublié de compilé le mondule de ma carte reseau et de le mettre dans le fichier dédié au chargement de module au demarrage du systeme... mon reseau fonctionne enfin...

----------

